# American troops join Canadian forces in Kandahar province



## RackMaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news!  It'll be good to see what kind of work will be done now. ;)



> *American troops join Canadian forces in Kandahar province*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, August 30, 2008 |  1:32 PM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (Feb 21, 2009)

The article is somewhat misleading.  Canada currently has about 2,800 personnel committed to this mission.  Out of that 2,800 personnel - about 1000 are infantry troops.  The remainder are composed of other combat personnel as well, support units, as well as air force personnel with the Canadian Air Wing deployed.  (Just thought I'd expand, as the article was a bit misleading.)


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2009)

CBH99 said:


> The article is somewhat misleading.  Canada currently has about 2,800 personnel committed to this mission.  Out of that 2,800 personnel - about 1000 are infantry troops.  The remainder are composed of other combat personnel as well, support units, as well as air force personnel with the Canadian Air Wing deployed.  (Just thought I'd expand, as the article was a bit misleading.)



Um, check out the last sentence of the first post, the quoted portion.


----------



## CBH99 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, either I was really tired or I'm really dumb.  Lets go with the first one...


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2009)

No worries. :)


----------

